# Coming Soon BL titles



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

http://blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100181041&type=Book
Ravenor Rogue!

http://blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100181043&type=Book
Flight of the Eisenstein

http://blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100181040&type=Book
Soul Drinkers: Chapter War

I'm pretty stoked about these!


----------

